# درجات الحرارة الصغرى والقصوى لصب الكونكريت



## SALAR2005 (10 مارس 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين يرجى تقديم جدول بدرجات الحرارة الصغرى والقصوى لصب الكونكريت في الصيف والشتاء حسب مختلف الكودات الهندسية وجزاكم الله خيرا

:59::59::59::59:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مارس 2009)

SALAR2005 قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين يرجى تقديم جدول بدرجات الحرارة الصغرى والقصوى لصب الكونكريت في الصيف والشتاء حسب مختلف الكودات الهندسية وجزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> :59::59::59::59:


 السلام عليكم
درجة حرارة الخرسانة الدنيا Minimum temperature of concrete=+4C degree
درجة حرارة الخرسانة القصوى Maximum temperature of concrete =+30C degree


----------



## SALAR2005 (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخ رزق على المعلومة ولكن ممكن توضح من اين كود حصلت عليها


----------



## استشاري البناء (11 مارس 2009)

الاخ الاستاذ رزق المحترم......لاتعلم مدى اشتياقي لك ياسيدي.........بشمهندس يعني اذا كانت الحلرارة اكثر من 30 مئوية هل نمتنع عن الصب؟


----------



## م كراجة (11 مارس 2009)

صديقي.... عادتا و في الاجواء الحارة يقوم مصنع انتاج الخرسانة بتحميلها بدرجة حرارة 15 مئوية و يجب ان يتم صبها خلال اقل من 45 دقيقة من التحميل حتى لا تكتسب حرارة الجو.

تحياتي


----------



## kehh (11 مارس 2009)

مع احترامي حراره الخرسانه ترتفع بسبب التفاعل وليس فقط حرارة الجو
يجب من البداية قبل بدء الصب تقيس ونعم يجب عدم السماح بالصب ولكن ادبيا يجب ان تنبه المقاول لذلك قبل ان يطلب الخرسانه
تبرد اثناء الخلط بواسطة شيلر واذا لم يتوفر يوضع ثلج مع ماء الخلط


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مارس 2009)

الصب في الاجواء الحارة له تأثير سيء على الخرسانة وفيما يلي بحث كامل لتأثير ​1. Hot weather problems 
During hot weather conditions a number of on-site factors can work against deriving optimum performance from concrete. When combined with low relative humidity and strong winds placing and finishing requires special care. 
However, provided your premixed concrete producer supplies concrete made with sound, well-graded aggregates, with an adequate cement كوتنت and with the precise water كوتنت needed to give sufficient workability for efficient placing and consolidation, there should be few problems in placing and finishing if reasonable care is taken. 
There are a few simple precautions which will protect "summer" concrete and will make it easier to obtain the best concrete job. 
The main problems arising during summer concreting are :
(a) to prevent the early loss of water from concrete, and 
(b) to prevent early setting through too-rapid drying. 
If these problems are not anticipated, there may be - 
1.strength reduction 
2.crazing or cracking 
3.shrinkage cracks 
finishing difficulties
2. Precautions for Hot Weather Concreting '
Planning ahead and preparation for each job will minimize the problems mentioned above, and will avoid irritating on-site delays. 
Probably any experienced concrete contractor will know why it is sound sense to observe each one of the precautions set out below. Put together, they provide a time-saving and work-saving check list for supervisors and, perhaps, a guide for people not yet familiar with hot weather conditions in this country. 
first and very necessary step in retaining the water in mixed concrete (as delivered by the producer) is to thoroughly moisten the sub-grade, reinforcing steel and wooden forms before placing the concrete. Sub-grade should be damp, but not muddy. Saturate beforehand then sprinkle again just before concrete is placed.
Avoid delay in placing the concrete. Have sufficient labour and equipment on hand to perform the placing quickly. 
Don't order or try to place more ready-mixed concrete than you can reasonably expect to finish and cover. 
Discharge concrete as soon as possible from the READYMIXT truck. Excessive temperature build-up may result from prolonged agitation on the job-site. 
Discharge concrete from waiting trucks as soon as possible. Heat evolution from cement hydration and continuous agitation results in temperature rises in the concrete which can cause a rapid loss in workability.
Care should be exercised with vibrators, to avoid over- vibration. Five to fifteen seconds of vibration, depending on the depth of the concrete, should give the desired compaction 
During a pour in very hot weather, try to shade the concrete from direct sunlight. 
Use wet coverings until final finishing can be completed, or spray with an alaphatic curing compound. 
If a flat finish is required, uncover only a small section immediately ahead of the finishers. Cover again at once after final finish. 
Keep covers wet. 
Have sufficient labour and equipment on hand to finish the concrete. In very hot weather, shade concrete from sunlight or use wet coverings until finishing can be completed.
In cases of extreme hot weather it may be wise to start jobs in the afternoon to take advantage of lower temperatures in the evening. 
Keep a "weather eye" open. A gentle breeze on a hot, dry day cannot be ignored. The evaporation rate of moisture from freshly placed concrete will increase to four times when wind velocity rises from zero to only 15km per hour on a hot day. 
Start curing as soon as possible, using a method that will ensure moisture losses are minimised and protects the concrete from temperature extremes. 
3. Curing techniques 
Curing is the protection of fresh concrete from evaporation and temperature extremes which might adversely affect cement hydration. If concrete is to gain potential strength and durability it must have - ​ 





Sufficient water for the hydration of the cement, and 

A temperature conducive to maintaining this chemical reaction at a rapid, continuous rate.To ensure the existence of these conditions, the concrete must be protected from the harmful influences of wind, sun and variable weather. As 23ºC is considered the ideal temperature for hydration, it is desirable to maintain concrete temperature at or about this figure as curing proceeds.​
Concrete curing techniques fall into two groups – ​
those designed to prevent loss of water, such as the application of impermeable membranes; and ​
those that supply moisture throughout the early stages of the hydration process, such as ponding or the application of wet sand or hessian. ​
Selecting the method of curing is generally a matter of economics, but another consideration is that the method used should cause the least interference to other operations on the site. ​






4. Absorptive covers 
An absorptive medium such as sand, hessian or canvas will hold water on the concrete surface while curing progresses. 
Any such medium must be kept damp constantly during the curing period, for if drying is permitted the cover itself will absorb moisture from the concrete. Alternate drying out and wetting of the cover may cause cracking. 
The use of sawdust as a cover is not advisable, for it has on occasion retarded the hardening of concrete through the action of sugar in the sap still present in the sawdust.Water can be retained longer by using an absorptive cover.
5. Water addition in curing 
Theoretically, flooding, ponding or mist spraying are better than the retention methods mentioned above. But they are not always practical because of job conditions. 
Care should be exercised to prevent large temperature differentials between the concrete mass and curing environment so as to avoid potential cracking due to temperature gradients within the concrete. This is generally known as thermal shock cracking.
6. Water retaining materials 
Chemical or liquid membranes are gaining in popularity because they are convenient to use. They can be applied by hand or power sprays.
These membranes come in four general categories: wax based; chlorinated-rubber based; resin based and PVA based.
When it dries, a membrane compound forms a vapour seal on the surface of the concrete, the water in the concrete is sealed in and good curing conditions are established.
Care should be exercised in the selection of an appropriate membrane coating in that compatibility with the intended applied finish to the concrete must be taken into account.
Chemical or liquid membranes reduce evaporation by seating the concrete.
7. Mechanical barriers 
The use of waterproof building papers or plastic film (polyethylene sheeting) will also prevent the evaporation of moisture from concrete. 
Any material used as a mechanical barrier to evaporation should be placed over the concrete as soon as the placing of it will not cause surface damage. The edges of the material should overlap several inches, and should be tightly sealed with sand, tape, mastic or wooden planks. 
It is good practice, though one not always followed, to moisten the surface of the concrete with an atomising spray of water immediately prior to placing of the sheeting on the concrete. 
Mechanical barriers should be placed over concrete as soon as the surface is set.
8. Avoid adding water to mixes 
When handling low-slump concrete in hot weather, the placers will often ask for "more water". Excessive water added to the components of a mix can destroy the quality of poured concrete. Wet concrete has a tendency to segregate and exhibit excessive bleeding properties. As the water bleeds to the surface and under certain conditions evaporates quickly cracking can and does result. 
Better workability and longer setting times are best achieved using special chemical admixtures specified by Standards . 
Inform your READYMIXT supplier of your special requirements, as most of these admixtures must be added at the concrete plant.
9. Effects of too much mixing water 
a) Advantages of added water 
Easier Placing ​ 







b) Disadvantages of added water 

Lower compressive strengths ​
Segregation of the concrete mix under certain conditions resulting in variable quality throughout the concrete mass. ​
Cracking - with too much water, there will be lower tensile strength, and a tendency towards high shrinkage and subsequent cracking. ​
Dusting and scaling - bleeding of excess water brings too many fines to the surface of floors ​
Sand streaks. Excess water bleeding up the sides of forms washes out cement paste and leaves an unsightly streaked surface. ​
Contamination. Too much water in concrete placed on grades causes contamination from the subgrade with the concrete leading to an array of quality problems ​
Permeability. Voids left as excess water evaporates invite water to seep through walls and floors ​
Dead losses - costly repairs, or in extreme cases, demolition and re-building at contractor's expense. ​







10. Reasons for curing 
To sum up the advantages of careful control of moisture and temperature in curing :
1.The strength of concrete increases with age if curing conditions are favourable. Compressive strength of properly cured concrete is 80 to 100 per cent greater than the strength of concrete which has not been cured at all. 
2.Properly cured concrete surfaces wear well. 
3.Drying shrinkage cracking is reduced. 
Greater watertightness of constructions is assured. 
11. Points to keep in mind when curing 
1.Start curing operations as soon as possible after concrete has been placed 
2.For proper curing concrete needs moisture 
3.Continuity in curing is a must, alternations of wetting and drying promote the development of cracking 
4.If during curing the concrete is allowed to dry out, as may happen in hot weather, the chemical change stops right at the point where the concrete loses its moisture. 
5.The ideal curing temperature is 23°C. 
7.Cure concrete for at least 7 days. 
The vicious cycle in inadequate curing must be obvious. If enough water evaporates from the concrete before it has attained its maximum strength, there will not be sufficient water remaining in the concrete to fully hydrate the cement and so achieve that maximum strength. 
وللاستفادة اكثر ارفق لكم الملف على Word (اعتذر لسوء التنسيق والسبب يعود الى مشكلة الموقع حيث لا يقبل تنسيق اللغة الانجليزية)​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (11 مارس 2009)

استشاري البناء قال:


> الاخ الاستاذ رزق المحترم......لاتعلم مدى اشتياقي لك ياسيدي.........بشمهندس يعني اذا كانت الحلرارة اكثر من 30 مئوية هل نمتنع عن الصب؟


 

الاخ الكريم في حال الاضطرار للصب في درجات الحرارة العالية يستخدم الثلج (ice) ومعامل الخرسانة الجاهزة تقوم بذلك بناءً على طلب المقاول لذلك تلحظ هذا الأمر في عرض السعر بحيث يطلب قيمة إضافية للم 3 في حال استخدام الثلج

تقبل تحيتي
وشكري للمهندس رزق العزيز


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لدرجة الحرارة القصوى للخرسانة عند الصب فهي :

في الكود المصري 
فقرة 2-3-1-3 درجة حرارة الخرسانة الطازجة
يجب أخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة بحيث لا تزيد درجة حرارة الخرسانة الطازجة عند صبها على 30 درجة مئوية. 

في الكود البريطاني BS8110-97
في الفقرة 6-5-2 Concreting in hot weather
...At the time of placing no part of the concrete should have a temperature exceeding 30 °C, unless it can be
demonstrated that a higher temperature will not have any detrimental effects on the concrete.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مارس 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> الاخ الكريم في حال الاضطرار للصب في درجات الحرارة العالية يستخدم الثلج (ice) ومعامل الخرسانة الجاهزة تقوم بذلك بناءً على طلب المقاول لذلك تلحظ هذا الأمر في عرض السعر بحيث يطلب قيمة إضافية للم 3 في حال استخدام الثلج





المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> تقبل تحيتي
> وشكري للمهندس رزق العزيز


السلام عليكم

اشكر المهندس ابو هادي والمهندس استشاري واشكرك على هذه الكلمات الطيبة وثقتك بهذا المنتدى المنتدى الطيب.​ 
بخصوص الصب في الاجواء الحارة ولتلافي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الخرسانة هناك عدة اساليب تتبع لتخفيض حرارة الخرسانة .​ 
ولتوضيح ذلك اعود بالذاكرة ان مكونات الخرسانة هي ( الاسمنت، الماء ، الحصويات=الزلط =الركام Aggregates ). ولتخفيض الحرارة لا بد من تخفيض حرارة المكونات الداخلية في الخرسانة وكذلك الاسباب التي تؤدي الى توليد الحرارة ( وهي ناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت مع الماء) لذلك لتحفيض الحرارة نقوم بما يلي:

1- الاسمنت من حيث المبدأ لا يمكن تخفيض درجة حرارة ولكن يمكن تخفيض تأثره بارتفاع درجة الحرارة من خلال ​



طلاء مستودعات الاسمنت silos باللون الابيض لعكس حرارة الشمس وتقليل تأثرة من اشعة الشمس.
ان يتم وضع الاسمنت تحت مظلات ومهوية اذا كان في اكياس ومرفوع عن الارضية.​
عدم استخدام الاسمنت من المصنع مباشرة حيث تكون حرارة الاسمنت مرتفعة عند انتاجة.​
2- الماء : يتم تبردة الماء من خلال مبردات chilers او استخدام الثلج بدلا من الماء.

3- تقليل نسبة الماء وذلك من خلال استخدام المضافات Admixtures التي تعطى درجة تشغيل عالية للخرسانة Workability وهناك اضافات تعطى زيادة في قوة الخرسانة وبالتالي نقلل من كمية الاسمنت.​ 
4- تقليل نسبة الاسمنت بالخلطة مع المحافظة على القوة المطلوبة وذلمك باستخدام الاضافات او استبدال الاسمنت العادي OPC باسمنت GGBFS او السليكا او Fly Ash او البوزولان.​ 

5- تبريد الحصويات من خلال استخدام المرشات sprinkler في الليل اما في النهار يتم تغطية الحصويات Aggregates

6- طلاء خلاطات الاسمنت Truck Mixer باللون الابيض وكذلك تغطيتها بالخيش المبلل.
6- الصب في ما بعد المغرب اةو في الصباح الباكر.
ومن خلال اتخاذ الاجراءات السابقة جميعها او عدد منها يمكن ان نحصل على حرارة خرسانة اقل من (30 - 35 )درجة مئوية وهي تحتلف من كود لاخر وحسب اهمية المنشأة الخرسانية فعند تنفيذ سد من الخرسانة المدحولة Roller Compacted Concrete كانت درجة الحرارة القصوى المسموح بها 25 درجة مئوية وفي الموانئ كانت 30 درجة مئوية وهذا يعود للمواصفات التي تحدد لكل مشروع.​
​

اشكر المهندس خالد على هذا التوضيح ( الذي كتب اثناء كتابة هذه المشاركة)​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (12 مارس 2009)

الزملاء الاكارم : بإختصار 
درجة الحرارة الممكنة للخرسانة عند صبها و ذلك بعد 90 دقيقة يجب ان لا تزيد عن 30 درجة مئوية 
و إذا كان الزمن 60 دقيقة يجب ان لا تزيد درجة الحرارة عن 32 
و في جميع الحالات قد تصل درجة الحرارة إلى 33 درجة مئوية و يمكن تجاوز ذلك و صب الخرسانة من الناحية التصميمة و العملية 
حيث أنه دائماً بالنسبة للمقاومات الخرسانة تصمم على مقاومات معينة و يطلب بالموقع مقاومات أعلى في بعض الاحيان لذلك على المهندسين المنفذيين أن يكونوا على إطلاع بشروط التصميم و كذلك المهندسين المشرفين 

و للمحافظة على درجات الحرارة يتم تبريد الحصويات و و إضافة الثلج و استخدام الماء البارد للخلط و هذا يحدث في البلدان الحارة كدول الخليج 
و لكم تحياتي


----------



## علي جبار عبد (28 أبريل 2009)

الجهد رائع وانت اروع


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (29 أبريل 2009)

اخى المهندس رزق
شكرا على المعلومات القيمه
لى رجاء التاكد من ان اقل درجة حراره للصب هى 4
على ماعتقد حاجه وعشرين
انا غير متاكد كام بالضبط ولكن فى حدود 24
وتكون عند هذه الدرجه عملية الهيدره بالخرسانه لم تتم بالقدر الكافى اى تفاعل الماء مع مكونات الخرسانه غير كامل فلا تعطينا الاجهادات المرجوه للتصميم وشكرا


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (29 أبريل 2009)

درجة حرارة الجو لاتقل عن 7 درجه مؤيه والخرسانه على ماعتقد 25 درجه مؤيه القيمه الدنيا للحراره سواء الجو او الخرسانه المصبوبه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 أبريل 2009)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اخى المهندس رزق
> شكرا على المعلومات القيمه
> لى رجاء التاكد من ان اقل درجة حراره للصب هى 4
> على ماعتقد حاجه وعشرين
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص الحدود الدنيا المسموح بالصب فيها فهي ايضا موضع خلاف بين الكودات كما هو حال في الصب في الاجواء الحارة ولكن بشكل عام تختلف الكودات بحدود 1-3 درجات بشكل عام.

يحظر الصب الخرسانة في الاجواء الباردة التي يقل فيها متوسط درجة الحرارة اليومي عن 6 دلرجات مئوية.
وعند الصب في الاجواء الباردة يجب اتخاذ الاجراءات التالية

الركام= المواد الحصوية aggregates يجب ان تكون خالية من اي اثر للثلوج او الصقيع.
تسخين الركام والماء قبل الخلط مع مراعاة عدم رفع حرارة الركام عن 100 درجة مئوية. وعدم رفع حرارة الماء اكثر من 60 درجة مئوية.
يجب الا تزيد درجة حرارة الركام والماء عند الخلط عن 38 درجة مئوية عند اضافة الاسمنت اليه.
يمكن تسخين الماء الى درجة الغليان 100 درجة مئوية واضافتة للركام البارد بشرط الا تزيد درجة حرارة الخليط عن 38 درجة مئوية.
تكون قوالب الصبالشدة=الكفراج formwork وحديد التسليح او التميدات التي هي بتماس مع الخرسانه خالية من اي ثلوج او الجليد او الصقيع .
يجب الا يزيد الفرق بين درجة حرارة الخرسانة الطازجة ودرجة حرارة المواد الملامسة للحرسانه عن 17 درجة مئوية وينطبق هذا الشرط على الخرسانه المتصلبه والتي تم صبها في وقت سابق.
يجب الا تقل درجة حرارة الخرسانه عن 5 درجات مئوية مع مراعاة المحافظة على درجة الخرسانة ضمن حدود لا تقل عن 5 درجات مئوية لمدة لا تقل عن 3 ايام متواصله.
اذا تطلب العمل استخدام الاسمنت المبكر للمقاومة او المضافات يراعى عند ذلك التقيد بالمتطلبات الخاصة ACI-306


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 مايو 2009)

بوركت أخي الكريم على المعلومه


----------



## رجب رجب (4 مايو 2009)

ممكن مراجعة الكود الأمريكي aci فيه بحث مستفيض


----------



## محمد يوسف مسلم (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات


----------



## firas114 (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
الكود الامريكي في طبعته الاخيرة ترك المجال مفتوح ولم يحدد درحة الحرارة انما ترك ذلك لكود منطقتك وكان سابقا يحدد بين 4-32


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## بن دحمان (4 أبريل 2010)

*برنامج صغير لحساب درجة الخرسانة المنتجة*

برنامج صغير لحساب درجة الخرسانة المنتجة


----------



## غياث خالد (13 أبريل 2010)

اشرفت على مشاريع هندسية قمنا بالصب مع تساقط الثلوج ...احلى اجواء وحصلنا على نتائج جيدة وذلك بسبب استخدام المضافات اللازمة لمثل هذه الحالة


----------



## galal980 (21 مايو 2010)

إذن فما هي أنواع الإضافات الخرسانية فى حالة الجو البارد؟


----------



## ENG TAHA SALEM (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## rwmam (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اتفق مع الاخ رزق حجاوي تماما
تحياتي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 يوليو 2010)

نحن في العراق عمليا يمنع الصب (على مستوى اعمال المؤسسات الحكومية )في الاجواء الحارة و التي تصل فيها درجة الحرارة الى (50) درجة مئوية و يفضل القيام باعمال الصب في الصيف في ساعات الصباح الباكرة جدا احيانا بعد صلاة الفجر


----------



## مهندس تراست (9 يوليو 2010)

الكود المصرى بيقول لحد 36
فى السعودية والكويت (الأماكن الحارة) يسمح حتى 38


----------



## jousif hassan (10 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## ALFROGY2005 (10 يوليو 2010)

ولا مشكورين علي ها المعلومات المهمة


----------



## ALFROGY2005 (10 يوليو 2010)

ماعندكم معلومات عن الكود المعهد البريطاني


----------



## م/حسن عزت (10 يوليو 2010)

اقصى درجة حراره مسموح بها لصب الخرسانة هى 36فى الظل اما اذا زادت الحرارة عن ذلك لابد من اخذ بعض الاحتياطات الهامة والضروريةمثل @ استخدام الثلج بدلا من الماء @رش الركام وتبريدة ومن الممكن عمل مظلات فى اماكن التشوينات@ دهان خزانات المياة باللون الابيض مع تغطيتها@صب الخرسانات ليلا اما بالنسبة لاقل درجة حرارة فهذة المعلومه لست على علم بها


----------



## كمال محمد (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا التفاعل الرائع في الموضوع


----------



## ياسين جمعه ساره (16 أغسطس 2010)

*ياسين ساره*

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه المشاركات العلميه الرائعه
وتقبل الله صيامكم وطاعاتكم


----------



## civil devel (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم .....
اخي الكريم قبل المباشرة بالصب في الاجواء الحارة من الممكن ان تعرف درجة حرارة الخلطة الخرسانية باستخدام المعادلة التالية:
T= [ 0.2(Ta*wa + Tc*wc) + Tm*wm]/[0.2(wa+wc)+wm]​​حيث ان:​​Ta= درجة حرارة الركام ​​Tc= درجة حرارة السمنت ​​Tm= درجة حرارة ماء الخلطة ​​طبعا اكيد درجات الحرارة تؤخذ من موقع العمل​​wa= وزن الركام​​wc= وزن السمنت​​wm= وزن الماء​​ تحسب من المعادلة فاذا كانت اقل من (T)​​80F ​​فلا نحناج الى اضافة الثلج​​اما اذا كانت اكبر فنحتاج الى اضافة الثلج مع تصحيح قيمة​​W/C​​


----------



## الاقدام (27 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم Civil devel مشكور على هذا الجهد ، أود أن أعرف مصدر هذة المعادلة


----------



## manna87 (27 مارس 2011)

نحن نظطر للاسف للصب في درجات حرارة عالية وغالبا فوق ال30 وذلك لضيق الوقت


----------



## Abu Laith (19 يونيو 2011)

لكم الشكر الجزيل جميعا على كل هذه المعلومات ..............


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sameer alabed (13 يوليو 2011)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس - جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## unknownegypt (13 يوليو 2011)

درجة الحرارة الجو (5 - 33)


----------



## sea2007 (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## unknownegypt (13 يوليو 2011)

civil devel قال:


> السلام عليكم .....
> اخي الكريم قبل المباشرة بالصب في الاجواء الحارة من الممكن ان تعرف درجة حرارة الخلطة الخرسانية باستخدام المعادلة التالية:
> t= [ 0.2(ta*wa + tc*wc) + tm*wm]/[0.2(wa+wc)+wm]​​حيث ان:​​ta= درجة حرارة الركام ​​tc= درجة حرارة السمنت ​​tm= درجة حرارة ماء الخلطة ​​طبعا اكيد درجات الحرارة تؤخذ من موقع العمل​​wa= وزن الركام​​wc= وزن السمنت​​wm= وزن الماء​​ تحسب من المعادلة فاذا كانت اقل من (t)​​80f ​​فلا نحناج الى اضافة الثلج​​اما اذا كانت اكبر فنحتاج الى اضافة الثلج مع تصحيح قيمة​​w/c​​





شكرا عللى المعادله بس الاسهل ترمومتر ب 200 ريال يجبلك الحراره اسرع ههههه


----------



## كلزار (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
وشكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## علاء نبيل الكردي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ؛
الخوة الأعراء يراعى أثناء الصب في درجات الحرارة المرتفعة
تغطية الكونكريت الذي يتم النتهاء من صبه بالبلاستيك بوليثين شيت 
كطبقة أولى و بالخيش - هيسين كلوث كطبقة ثانية مع مراعاة أن يبقى
الهيسيين كلوث رطبا طوال فترة الكيورنج.

الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

unknownegypt قال:


> شكرا عللى المعادله بس الاسهل ترمومتر ب 200 ريال يجبلك الحراره اسرع ههههه


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص ميزان الحرارة فهو يقيس حرارة الخرسانة بعد ان يتم خلطلها والهدف منه التأكد من حرارة الخرسانة .
اما بخصوص المعادلة التي ذكرها المهندس فالاستفادة 

من خلال المعطيات لكميات المواد الداخلة في الخرسانة وحرارتها نستطيع تحديد الحرارة المتوقعه للخرسانة بعد الخلط فاذا كانت ضمن الحدود المسموح بها يمكن الخلط والصب.
اذا كانت الحرارة المتوقعه من المعادلة اكبر من المسموح بها فعندها يجب ان نعمل على تخفيض الحرارة للمواد الداخلة حسب ما تم شرحة سابقا.


----------



## pinar (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكركم على المعلومات .............


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (4 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

